# rubber bullets



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I can only carry a handgun for defense. If I carry a baton or any tazser type devise or even a baseball bat I am breaking the law. So I'm think of carry rubber bullets in my back-up piece to use when I can avoid deadly force. Any thoughts. PS I don't like sprays, it's kinda like peeing into the wind.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I don't think its a good idea.

But, here is a recent thread on the topic...

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=5787


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I'm looking at it different than the other thread. Maybe I should ask what the best choice to use for a weapon when someone is coming at you with a pipe or little knife and you have the time to use something less lethal. Even when you use your gun, your goal is to use it to stop the person not kill him. Since they won't let you use anything but your gun, does that mean we are stuck just using it. If I can avoid killing someone I will do everything I can not to. I think sometimes people get a little bit gunho. I would not hesitate to kill if it is my last resort.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

A knife or pipe can kill U as well as a gun. I don't think U are looking at this realtistically. Plus, if U pull a gun to stop him w/ non lethal force, that's not a good idea in today's legal environment.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

spacedoggy said:


> I'm looking at it different than the other thread. Maybe I should ask what the best choice to use for a weapon when someone is coming at you with a pipe or little knife and you have the time to use something less lethal. Even when you use your gun, *your goal is to use it to stop the person not kill him.* Since they won't let you use anything but your gun, does that mean we are stuck just using it. If I can avoid killing someone I will do everything I can not to. I think sometimes people get a little bit gunho. I would not hesitate to kill if it is my last resort.


I have no idea what you could do, turn and run, hand your money, watch and valuables over and hope he/they don't hurt or kill you. It's your choice.

So, you pull your gun loaded with rubber bullets and shoot his eye out or criple or maim him. What happens then?

If you're in fear for your life and *have* to shoot, shoot to stop the threat. Do NOT shoot to wound.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*Hard to understand.*

If a guy is coming at me with anything I presume he is wanting to dispatch with me as fast he can. What may have been just words before is now a violent act of aggrestion. No matter whatever hes got baseball bat,cue stick,or a beer bottle all of which can kill you. I carry a gun for protection not to play cowboys and indians. I shoot.:smt1099


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

spacedoggy said:


> Maybe I should ask what the best choice to use for a weapon when someone is coming at you with a pipe or little knife and you have the time to use something less lethal.


What makes you think that a person coming at you with a pipe or a little knife does not intend on killing you? Maybe that weapon was all they could get a hold of at the time? Just because it not a "traditional" deadly weapon does not make it any less deadly. Hell, you can slice someone up pretty good with a credit card!

I know that I don't want to have to kill anybody as well. But I also know if someone was coming at me with a pipe, little knife, box cutter, or anything that could be used as a weapon, I would perceive that as a deadly threat and deal with it accordingly.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

2400 said:


> If you're in fear for your life and *have* to shoot, shoot to stop the threat. Do NOT shoot to wound.


:smt023 +1

Only superheros, Paladin, Roy Rogers, and the Lone Ranger have the ability to shoot to wound when under attack.

As far as "having time" ... you don't.

WM


----------



## bangbang (Jan 18, 2007)

That sure does suck doesn't it?

You are allowed to carry a firearm which can kill, but you are not allowed to carry a taser or stun gun...which is non-lethal.

We need new legislation...I personally wanted to get a taser about a year ago, but it is illegal to carry those concealed...(not sure about in a holster on your hip)...so I got interested in guns instead...

Given that situation, you run if you can...if not, you pull out the gun, and shoot. No other choice. You surely do not go to the sporting goods store, and buy a baseball bat and have a duel with him in the street. BTW, a baseball bat is considered a deadly weapon in many jurisdictions.

I HATE the idea of shooting someone...especially to kill...but I think if you shoot him several times in less than lethal areas, and follow that by a kick or two, you can likely put somoene down in a matter of seconds. Remember, a bat can only kill you if it hits your head, or windpipe...block it with your arm even if it breaks...that is OK...If they have a bat, and get shot 3-4 times in the abdomen/groin, you can likely push them away with your leg...not necessarily, a kick...but, pull up your leg, and push off of him with it. Of course, you may need to duck once. Your broken arm vs their 3-4 holes...you win...they lose. Knives are different though...they are more deadly than bullets if used properly at close range.

Then, get on your cell phone and call 911!!! You do not want his scumbag ass to die...


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

bangbang said:


> That sure does suck doesn't it?
> 
> You are allowed to carry a firearm which can kill, but you are not allowed to carry a taser or stun gun...which is non-lethal.
> 
> ...


bangbang you made my point. I was just looking for something legal that I could carry along with my gun. I would only like to use my firearm as a last resort. I'm sure if one came at me with a knife I would empty my mag into them but what about those times someone gets mad at you because they thought you stoled their parking place and comes after you with a board? I say this because it happen to me years ago and I didn't need anything to disarm him but if it happen today with the handicap that I have with my bad back, I would worry.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Last I checked, discharging a firearm regardless of projectile used is considered "lethal force" as far as the law is concerned. But then again, I'm no lawyer and could be wrong.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

spacedoggy said:


> but what about those times someone gets mad at you because they thought you stoled their parking place and comes after you with a board? I say this because it happen to me years ago and I didn't need anything to disarm him but if it happen today with the handicap that I have with my bad back, I would worry.


Yeah, guns should never be brought out during angry confrontations. Learning de-escalation techniques are better for those. Your greatest weapon is your brain ... and its not lethal.



WM


----------



## LoneWolf (Jan 2, 2007)

There is always the impact batton. That in its self is a damper on a bad day. At least thats my theory, just one more solution before you have no other choice but to draw your side arm. :numbchuck:


----------

